# Time adjustment for jalapenos?



## boarhunter67 (Dec 20, 2018)

I'm making smoked stuffed bacon jalapenos.  I've made them before using Jeff's recipe, but they always seem too soft.  I usually cook them for 2 hours instead of his recommended 3 at 225 and I pop them in the oven for 5 minutes to crisp up the bacon.  Every other recipe I've seen says 30 minutes, not the 3 hours in the recipe.  Anyone have a suggestion?


----------



## chilerelleno (Dec 20, 2018)

I don't stick to any time, mine simply get smoked at 250°-275° until the bacon is done.
See my Recipe Index for several variations.

If you're looking for firmer chiles try precooking the bacon about halfway.
Just still flexible enough to wrap.


----------

